# Sarms cycle female



## Summer (Jun 6, 2017)

Hi there! Very new to this site, so bit about me; 6ft tall female 23yo, hobbies include boxing and lifting weights. 
So I have had a previous cycle of anavar, started on 10mg a day and then up to 20mg a day for I believe it was 6weeks (it was quite a while ago so sorry for the bad memory), did make some gains and had no side effects. 
that would have been I think 2 years ago, I now am starting a cycle of SARMS tomorrow, so I'm keeping a journal of my results, I will be taking MK-2866 and GW-501516, My cycle will be the following -
week 1 - 10mg of each once per day 
week 2 - 2 doses per day of each, one at 10mg and one at 5mg = 15mg of each per day 
week 3-8 - 2 doses of 10mg each per day = 20mg of each per day 
last couple of days to taper down - 10mg per day of each. 
DOSAGE MAY CHANGE DEPENDING ON RESULTS
So I'm starting tomorrow and will post any side effects/results on here, current weight 86kg (have been doing a mini bulk to gain muscle) but now want to lean back down preferably 74kg. 
current diet/cals - Monday Wednesday Friday = 2500cals (I burn approx 3800 cals on these days) 
Tuesday and Thursday = 1800cals (burn approx 2800 cals on these days)
saturday and Sunday = 1500cals  (burn approx 2200 cals on these days) 
Macros are 55% carbs, 25% protein, and 20% fats. Consists of rice, veg, meat, oats and fruit, relatively clean diet except for the occasional muesli bar. 
fitness is currently boxing training for 2 hours Monday Wednesday and Friday, and lifting weights Saturday and Sunday. And I work a physical job Monday to Friday. 
So there you have it! Excited to try these SARMS and hope to get some good results 💪 Will probably keep this updated every few days.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 6, 2017)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 6, 2017)

welcome


Really, really look into where you buy from.  sources are huge for sarms.


----------



## NoQuarter (Jun 6, 2017)

gymrat827 said:


> welcome
> 
> 
> Really, really look into where you buy from.  sources are huge for sarms.



i will second this!  Also, Welcome aboard!  I would be curious to see the results.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 6, 2017)

Welcome. I have never known a female to take sarms so I would be anxious to see the results.


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Jun 7, 2017)

Welcome and I second that I haven't herd of woman taking sarms at all .... Glad to have e you here great place to be


----------



## Summer (Jun 7, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome! Yes I did do my research before purchasing and they have good feedback on other forums with bloods results etc so I believe they should be legitimate. So have taken my first dose today and wow it's disgusting (kept in mouth for 60secs) haha but 10mg of the GW and 15mg of the MK, slight change to original plans, I think I will take 10mg of GW per day for the next 4 weeks (have 30ml supply, 10mg/1ml) . And will take 15mg of the MK for the next week and then probably up it to 20 and then to 30mg, (30mg/1ml), I only have enough to really do 4-5 weeks so I will do that and if I'm happy with how it's going il get some more to make it and 8 week cycle. 

Anyway so I really want to go train but Iv come down with a cold, so thinking instead of boxing il go train.
i used to train muscle groups but have found it better doing a bit of everything in one session just because I can't be overly sore for my job or boxing. So I might write down numbers from lifting on here too and see if they improve  also heartrate is currently sitting at 63bpm (just got off medication that made it quite high, was sitting at 100bpm), I think before the medication my normal resting heart rate was 55bpm, so will be interesting to see if that improves. 
Thanks everyone! Have a good day &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Summer (Jun 8, 2017)

So second day of taking 15mg of MK, and Iv taken 5mg of the GW (decided after some more research to split that into two doses so il have another 5mg of that this afternoon. Only things Iv noticed so far is having hot flushes but that could because I'm sick, also weight yesterday morning was 86kg and today it's 85.7kg. &#55357;&#56397; Have a good day and happy lifting everyone &#55357;&#56490;


----------



## Summer (Jun 8, 2017)

Day 2 on sarms in the am before any training, will keep posting regularly to see any changes


----------



## Summer (Jun 8, 2017)

85.1kg this morning and was 86kg 2 days ago, think it must be legit because following the same diet I have been for a bit and havent lost weight that quickly before, also could be in my head but muscles feel more switched on.. 
have a good day everyone &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Summer (Jun 10, 2017)

Found a pic when I was on var (posted on profile) makes me want to get on that again haha keep in mind I'm 6ft, naturally lanky af and find it pretty hard to build muscle so they were decent gains for me, I will just keep going with this cycle though, just out of interest though does anyone know if you can stack this current cycle with anavar? Probs won't though because training for a fight and found cardio a lot harder when I was on it because of muscle pumps


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 10, 2017)

Sarms are so fake, if one could actually get the real stuff they, on paper, should be pretty good anabolics.  

But watered down n just flat out fake shit dominate the market.  

I can't stress enough about picking supplier wisely.


----------



## Summer (Jun 11, 2017)

So Iv heard.. has anyone had them before and knows what they are meant to taste like? Because they taste really chemically strong and kind of burn my mouth
anyway so went to the dr got a chest infection which is making training harder but worked out this morning, definitely stronger.. did chest which I suck at because of dodgy shoulder but got 10kg more then normal with more reps, also did some weights the same weight as before but it felt way easier, and muscle pumps were almost kind of painful, after training with it I would say these results feel very similar to the ones I had with 20mg of anavar, also down 1kg and stomach is a fair bit flatter. Also I'm grumpy as ****, not sure if that's anything to do with it though lol


----------



## Summer (Jun 12, 2017)

Getting a bit more vascular, even had a little vein on my head pop up lol Unsure if it's the cycle but my mood is extremely low right now.. everything is making me cry (no it's not that time of the month lol) like a couple of days ago I was perfectly fine and happy so unsure as to why the drastic mood change, hopefully back to feeling normal enough soon


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 12, 2017)

Welcome to SI?


----------



## Summer (Jun 19, 2017)

So been a hectic week, haven't had a chance to weigh myself yet,
 anyway
not sure if it's a side effect but I feel so hot all the time, like I'm burning from the inside out, and it's winter here and I'm normally cold all the time lol also feel kind of nauseas too and stomach hurts not sure if that's to do with it, it feels like my stomachs burning, which obviously isn't ideal so I might lower the dose. But unsure if the symptoms I'm having are to do with the cycle. I hope I did get legit stuff and not stuff that's really bad for me because it's not feeling great lol on the plus side have a lot more energy, especially just after I take it.


----------



## Summer (Jun 20, 2017)

Okay so after a few drs appts, turns out I have a stomach ulcer, so that's fine and I'm assuming not related to the cycle. I trained today, 60kg on lat pull downs, 120kg leg press, 10kg each arm Dumbbells bicep curls, I know these aren't considered great in the lifting world but I'm lifting weights about once a week as pretty much all of my training is boxing at the moment (training for a fight), and also I have a long history of injuries so these numbers for me are all heavily improved from what they were, and was doing about 6-8 reps for 5 sets on each one and it wasn't overly hard. I think previously the last time I trained it was about 80kg leg press, 40kg lat pull down, and 8kg bicep curls. Weight has remained the same now, muscles are feeling a lot fuller and have had people saying I look like Iv gained muscle (which is weird because Iv only lifted weights like 3-4 times in the last two weeks), honestly would compare the cycle to var, if not better..


----------



## Summer (Jun 26, 2017)

Trained legs again today, 160kg on the leg press, which is an improvement on the 120kg last week. Feeling good and strong. Have had a few pimples come up and I never ever get any so that's new. Also really horny all the time haha 😂


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 26, 2017)

Summer said:


> Trained legs again today, 160kg on the leg press, which is an improvement on the 120kg last week. Feeling good and strong. Have had a few pimples come up and I never ever get any so that's new. Also really horny all the time haha 


what are you gonna do to take care of that horny side effect?


----------



## Jin (Jun 26, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> what are you gonna do to take care of that horny side effect?



You went there....


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 26, 2017)

Jin said:


> You went there....


all side effects need to be addressed


----------



## Summer (Jun 26, 2017)

Don't worry it's taken care of &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 26, 2017)

Summer said:


> Don't worry it's taken care of &#55357;&#56834;


good work summer


----------



## Summer (Jun 29, 2017)

Same sort of update, muscles feeling full, getting more vascular. Posting pics on my profile as another update aswell.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 29, 2017)

I don't know, Summer. Don't see any difference in those 3 arm pics. But if you're feeling it..


----------



## Summer (Jun 30, 2017)

Just posted side by side comparison of before and week 3.5, looks different to me but hey each to their own


----------



## NoQuarter (Jun 30, 2017)

I am still curious to see the end result.  Thanks for the update!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 30, 2017)

looking like a jacked mean horny animal summer..I see it


----------



## Summer (Jun 30, 2017)

LOL &#55357;&#56834; Also another update have never been able to get over 5kg shoulder dumbbell press with my dodgy shoulder (3 recons) but that's been improving quite a bit the last couple of weeks and can get 10kg now yay


----------



## stonetag (Jul 2, 2017)

Keep it up Summer! Gains will come.


----------



## Summer (Jul 5, 2017)

Side effect worth noting, was due for my 'time of the month' about 2 weeks ago and haven't got it, I'm assuming it's due to the mk/gw as Iv always been very regular with that. Also diet has stayed the same so I should be losing weight but Iv gained weight, have gone from about 85ish to 87kg BUT have lost 1cm from waist, probably should have taken a pre cycle photo of legs because they are feeling a lot more chunkier than what they were. Il upload the most recent pic I can find compared to now, will upload it on profile. ALSO would like to note a female that lifts regularly would probably get better results then I am, as I mentioned before most my training is boxing.


----------



## Summer (Jul 7, 2017)

got some blood tests back today which were taken for something else but it is showing an a liver enzyme has increased meaning the liver is under more strain, also forgot to mention the cardio side of things have improved, when wearing my heartrate monitor for a light jog it usually sat around 130bpm but recently it's been around 100-105bpm for the same speed and distance.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi Summer! Just curious, what was your end result? I lift 4-5 days a week with minimal cardio (40mins SS 2-3x per week), diet is good, & I've been doings sarms for 6 weeks now. I'm doing S4-1/2 mL 2 times per day, & MK-1/2 mL & GW-1 mL each once per day....I've gained 9 pounds, lost about 1/2 an inch in my waist, gained 3/4" in my hip/bootay, Quad sweep is great, & feel I'm leaning out more....Of course I'm hoping most of the 9 lbs is muscle but curious as to what your final outcome was & how long you did your cycle for? I'm wondering if I should stop after this week, which will be a full 6 weeks.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 20, 2018)

Blondie said:


> Hi Summer! Just curious, what was your end result? I lift 4-5 days a week with minimal cardio (40mins SS 2-3x per week), diet is good, & I've been doings sarms for 6 weeks now. I'm doing S4-1/2 mL 2 times per day, & MK-1/2 mL & GW-1 mL each once per day....I've gained 9 pounds, lost about 1/2 an inch in my waist, gained 3/4" in my hip/bootay, Quad sweep is great, & feel I'm leaning out more....Of course I'm hoping most of the 9 lbs is muscle but curious as to what your final outcome was & how long you did your cycle for? I'm wondering if I should stop after this week, which will be a full 6 weeks.



Not sure you'll get an answer. I'll be surprised if you do. She hasn't logged on this forum in a long time.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 20, 2018)

Ok, thank you! That's too bad! Does this seem about right to you for doing a sarms cycle? This is my first time using it....


----------



## Seeker (Feb 20, 2018)

Blondie said:


> Ok, thank you! That's too bad! Does this seem about right to you for doing a sarms cycle? This is my first time using it....



sorry to say but I'm not familiar with SARMS. Never had an interest in them.  But Based on your stated results you're doing something right. That's pretty impressive results for just 6 weeks. How about you do an intro in the new member section and share some more info about yourself with the board?  Thank you.


----------

